

Former second-in-command of US military accused of Stuxnet leak - danso
http://investigations.nbcnews.com/_news/2013/06/27/19174350-ex-pentagon-general-target-of-leak-investigation-sources-say

======
dragonwriter
Article headline reads "Ex-Pentagon general target of leak investigation,
sources say", and article refers to General Cartwright as "the former second
ranking officer of the US military" as "the former Vice Chairman of the Joint
Chiefs of Staff".

HN headline of "Former second-in-command of US military accused of Stuxnet
leak" is inaccurate, even as a portrayal of the article; the US military chain
of command runs from the President through the Secretary of Defense and then
diverges through, principally, the various combatant commands; the Vice
Chairman of the Joint Chiefs may be the second-highest-ranking uniformed
officer, but is not the "second-in-command" of the US military (that's the
Secretary of Defense.)

